# Moving To Finland : Is there any Medical Ground to refuse Permanent VISA / Residency for Autistic Children Under 18



## mithu93ku_1923 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi All,
I am writing for my Friend . He has a lovely child under 18. Unfortunately , the child is suffering from Autism .
Will it restrict him to get Permanent VISA/ Residency to Finland ? He is planning to move permanently Finland.


----------



## mithu93ku_1923 (Oct 23, 2021)

Has anyone any experience or discussion here expat forum? Thanks in advance . 🙏


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not necessarily with Finland - but generally speaking in Europe your friend may find that while autism isn't a condition that will interfere with the immigration process, the care and treatment facilities for autism may be poor to non-existent, or at the very least, very different from what they may be used to or seeking.


----------



## mithu93ku_1923 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not necessarily with Finland - but generally speaking in Europe your friend may find that while autism isn't a condition that will interfere with the immigration process, the care and treatment facilities for autism may be poor to non-existent, or at the very least, very different from what they may be used to or seeking.


Thank you Bevdeforges. To share with you,here in Australia , your Permanent VISA will be refused on Medical Ground. To add more, if one family member disqualifies Permanent VISA on any ground , whole family will be rejected. Thats's why I am concern about my friend's move. 
Thanks 
Mithu


----------

